# Dozer Blade On Gt-5000



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

I have just bought a just about new ( used only five times and then got a bigger tractor) for a really good price.What I would like to know is there anyone that has used the "DOZER BLADE" on there CRAFTSMAN GT-5000? If so how do you like it and what did you used it for to move?
cruisin cruisin cruisin 
SAM SAMSRAM


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey Sam long time no see Congrats on the blade EDgt5000 had pictures of what all he had done with his on here. But when hp-photo did away with there service the pictures went bye bye. Here is a link to the thread.

http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=666&highlight=dozer+blade


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Used mine for snow and dirt. Mine is on a GT but it's the same plow. Works great for snow but don't wait until the end of a blizzard to start plowing. Works nice on loose dirt, doesn't dig well on hard packed dirt since there's no down pressure. Angles easily from seat and isn't too heavy to lift.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi Sam…

I used the dozer blade on my GT5000 last winter.
It will handle about 5 – 6 inches of snow, 4 passes wide
(that’s 2 passes pushed to one side and 2 pushed to the other)
If the snow is deeper, it starts rolling up over the top of the
blade on the second pass. So like sixchows said, don’t wait 
till the end of a big storm to start plowing. In a big storm try
to plow wider than your driveway during your mid-storm passes.
That way, you will still have room to put snow, when you finish
plowing at the end of the storm. 

I also agree with sixchows about the plow being easy to lift and angle.

Sorry, but I have no experience using it on dirt.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I had a dozer blade on my Case 446 at one time...Used it to plow snow for about six seasons....it was actually fun...Used it quite a few times for spreading stone and soil....It never did well at actually cutting a grade or digging.


----------



## Realist (Mar 18, 2004)

I use the dozer blade every week to push horse manure. It actually does a pretty decent job, once I got the hang of it. However, there are some limitations, enough so that I'm planning to buy a Johnny Bucket. First, at least for me, I have to engage the parking brake because I stand up out of the seat to grab the lift handle and raise the blade. This causes the tractor to kill the engine due to the safety switch under the seat. This is rather annoying since I have to do this dozens of time for each dozing session, some day I'll install a seat safety switch bypass. Second, there is no down pressure, so pulling material backwards doesn't work at all, even when I put my foot against the hand control and try to put downward pressure on the blade. Third, even with chains, I lose traction even before I'm able to "fill" the blade, and can only push around perhaps 2 cubic feet of wet/heavy material, perhaps 3 cubic feet of dry/light material. I do not have wheel weights at this time. Finally, the biggest headache is switching out the mower deck with the blade, which I do weekly. Last night it took me 45 minutes to remove the mower deck and install the dozer blade, and that's the fastest I've ever done it. It usually takes longer because something goes wrong. Be careful to not run into something solid. Once I popped the blade out and broke a cotter pin. I also have a slightly bent mounting bracket, most likely from the same incident. If you want to move a lot of heavy material from point A to point B, my guess is you'll be able to carry more with a Johnny Bucket Jr, since the dozer blade has to push the material across the ground, against a lot of friction, and at least for me without wheel weights I lose traction. The left/right angle adjust works surprisingly well from the seat. As this is a new tractor, I have not yet tried to doze snow.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Realist
Is your tractor a hydro or gear? I realize you don't have wheel weights but traction really isn't that much of an issue for my GT with 6spd and weights. Seems most of the complaints about traction are from hydro owners, but I think there are probably more hydro owners so this could be the reason.


----------



## Realist (Mar 18, 2004)

sixchows -

I have a hydrostatic transmission, not a manual. However, I'm not sure why the tranny type would have any effect on traction. Can you clarify? Thanks.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Realist
I don't know either. It seems that when someone mentions loosing traction it's always on the hydro. I know most of the guys posting here have the hydro so maybe that's why. Mine is a 6 speed and I only have traction issues if I'm not using wheel weights. With one 55# weight and chains on each rear wheel,I don't have much wheel spinning and with two on the left side when using a moldboard plow hardly ever spin the wheels. In the winter I use two wheel weights on each wheel and a sand canister on a rear shelf that came with the blower. If I loose traction with the two weights both wheels spin. Not sure why they both spin since it doesn't have any locking device. I don't know if the hydro would do the same as I don't know anyone running two weights and chains on each wheel.


----------



## Realist (Mar 18, 2004)

sixchows -

Ah ha, it seems the lack of wheel weights is the common culprit, at least for me. I currently do not have any wheel weights, although I do have v-bar chains.

I suppose if anyone wants to use the dozer blade, they probably do need wheel weights. I've just been procrastinating due to the cost, it seems outrageous they can charge so much for concrete. But that's a different topic, left to a different thread...


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

sixchows and Realist…

I have a GT5000 with a hydro, BUT when I use it to plow snow
it has, wheel weights, 130lbs of 50/50 in the tires, 150lbs in added
rear weights and my fat a$$ sitting on top of a pair of 26 x 12 x 12
AG tires. That tractor will push snow until it comes rolling over the
top of the 16” plow. The weight make a tremendous difference, it feels
like a little tank with the added weight and just keeps on pushing.


----------

